# Zaino and 3M Expel Clear Bra?



## chrisinvermont (May 13, 2006)

Okay, my 330xi is off the boat and should be here shortly. Once it arrives I plan on installing the 3M Expel clear bra on it. I am also thinking of changing my wax process from Mother's to Zaino. I know that with the 3M you can wax over it, and with the Mother's Carnuba wax I know it will cover the bra. My question is since Zaino is a synthetic that bonds with the paint, can it be used over the bra or will it not bond? Also will it damage the bra in anyway?

TIA,
Chris


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, it will work over the clear bra, and no it will not harm it in any way. One tip; tape off the edge of the bra before applying Zaino, if you get any lodged in the area where the bra starts it can be a pain to remove.

Cheers.


----------



## Socalz71 (Feb 27, 2006)

You will love Zaino. I had venturesheild installed and put my second layer of Z5 over the weekend and will put the final layer of Z2 maybe this week. Picus makes a good suggestion but Zaino is clear and will not leave any white lines or makes on the seam. Picus's suggestion is good when you clay becuase if it gets in the seams, its a pain to remove. Just prep and apply on the bra like it was paint, stand back and be amazed. You won't go back to any other wax or polish.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've used Klasse All-in-One and Klasse Sealant Glaze over my 3M Clear Bra with no problems whatsoever. You should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Maintenance and Care- polish the paint and the clear plastics separately, tape the edges with masking tape. It has a clear coat so it can be cared for like a clear coated paint; use Zaino or Klasse as they will dry ‘clear’ use Plexus® Plastic Cleaner, Protectant and Polish for maintenance and to remove any finger marks / smudges (avoid the use of abrasives)


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

word of caution dont use p21s wax or spray on the clear bra for some reason they tend to turn brown (i got the tip from premier)


----------

